# I am hungry



## Pete

really hungry.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> really hungry.


Feed the need. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

Wawa has a good deal on Eye-talion with peppers


----------



## Vince

Pete said:
			
		

> really hungry.


What about your diet? :shrug:


----------



## Stang Girl

Pete said:
			
		

> really hungry.


 Hi it's nice to meet you )


----------



## morganj614

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Wawa has a good deal on Eye-talion with peppers



I want meat.


----------



## aps45819

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I want meat.


 Hussy  Start your own thred.


----------



## kwillia

Vince said:
			
		

> What about your diet? :shrug:


The chocolate chip cookie diet... As of last night he's still on it.


----------



## AC/DC

Hi Really, I'm bored.......


----------



## Magnum

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I want meat.


Maybe you can join up with Tiger and help her case some rods


----------



## morganj614

Magnum said:
			
		

> Maybe you can join up with Tiger and help her case some rods



I'm going with ribs for tonight, not tube steak..


----------



## Tigerlily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'm going with ribs for tonight, not tube steak..




I belive Magnum might have a bit of a complex with his rod.


----------



## mAlice

I'm eating.


----------



## Tigerlily

I myself just looking to get through lunch and on with the last half of the day.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm finished.


----------



## dems4me

do y'all usually eat this early :shrug:


----------



## Tigerlily

I think for the most part they go to work so early that they go to lunch at 11am or so.


----------



## Magnum

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> I think for the most part they go to work so early that they go to lunch at 11am or so.


Are you stalking me too??


----------



## Tigerlily

Magnum said:
			
		

> Are you stalking me too??




Why of course. Didn't you see me following you home?


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> do y'all usually eat this early :shrug:


My lunch hour is from 11:30 to 12:30, not much choice on when I eat during the week.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> do y'all usually eat this early :shrug:


I awaken at 5:30 a.m. and I'm at work by 7:15 a.m.... leaving for lunch at 11:15 seems reasonable to me... what is your schedule...


----------



## Pete

Ah burrito fajita................


----------



## morganj614

aps45819 said:
			
		

> My lunch hour is from 11:30 to 12:30, not much choice on when I eat during the week.



I had popcorn and as long  as I work 9 hours, lunch is when I want it. Usually 11 since I run to thje base at 5:30 a. *friggin* m.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Ah burrito fajita................


----------



## kwillia

Now I need a nap...


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


the burrito fajita is my dark master


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> Now I need a nap...




  Great meeting you.


----------



## Ehesef

So is lunch a hobby or a personal interest?


----------



## Pete

Ehesef said:
			
		

> So is lunch a hobby or a personal interest?


It is to me


----------



## kwillia

bresamil said:
			
		

> Great meeting you.


You too... You never know what kind of nice people you can meet in a parking lot...


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> You too... You never know what  you will catch people doing in a parking lot...


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

>




ssshhhh


----------



## Ehesef

Pete said:
			
		

> It is to me


No, I was asking which it was. Is it considered a hobby, or a personal interest?


----------



## kwillia

I'll never tell...


----------



## kwillia

I think we should ask *luv4life93* whether is should be considered an interest or a hobbie... heck they've been a member since 2003 and have never posted yet... now would be as good a time to jump in as any...:shrug:


----------



## Pete

Ehesef said:
			
		

> No, I was asking which it was. Is it considered a hobby, or a personal interest?


a hobby


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> I awaken at 5:30 a.m. and I'm at work by 7:15 a.m.... leaving for lunch at 11:15 seems reasonable to me... what is your schedule...




 

Certainly not those ungoshly hours!!!  That's way too early!!!  

My schedule is ...  lets just say a bit later than your scheudle...  

I prefer lunch anywhere from 1-3 at work...   You are probably at that point getting ready for bed :


----------



## Magnum

I get up at 4, drive to Rockville, Lunch at 11:30 or so. Leave around 3, on a good day


----------



## dems4me

Magnum said:
			
		

> I get up at 4, drive to Rockville, Lunch at 11:30 or so. Leave around 3, on a good day




Why?


----------



## Magnum

dems4me said:
			
		

> Why?


Work


----------



## Tigerlily

Magnum said:
			
		

> I get up at 4, drive to Rockville, Lunch at 11:30 or so. Leave around 3, on a good day




So That could not have been you that I was stalking. Darn chased the wrong one again.


----------



## Magnum

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> So That could not have been you that I was stalking. Darn chased the wrong one again.


Oh well, but my time for lunch (if any) and to leave change, think I went early yesterday


----------



## dems4me

Magnum said:
			
		

> Work




but why torture yourself and get up sooo early :shrug:  It just seems way to painful to me...  Do you get up that early on weekends to out of habit :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

kwillia said:
			
		

> You too... You never know what kind of nice people you can meet in a parking lot...


 Great Mills WaWa?


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Why?


Believe it or not, some people actually show up at work at the time the guy that signs their paycheck expects them to be there.


----------



## Magnum

dems4me said:
			
		

> but why torture yourself and get up sooo early :shrug:  It just seems way to painful to me...  Do you get up that early on weekends to out of habit :shrug:


I get up and leave early so not to torture myself in traffic, this way I only hit traffic going home, which if I leave at 2:50 I can make it home in an hour, If I leave anytime after takes me 2-3 hours.
 I usually get up around 6 on the weekends.


----------



## morganj614

I go to work at 5:30 a.m. to stop by the base and use my customers puter before she does( still waiting for NMCI CRAP to be fixed here on my seat)..then I come to my office and get to leave early and enjoy gorgeous days like today and tomorrow and not deal with azzwipes that stay until 4 or 5..


----------



## Magnum

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, some people actually show up at work at the time the guy that signs their paycheck expects them to be there.


Well Actually They would rather me work 8-5, I told them no that would not work for me. to get here at 8 I would have to leave at 5 because of traffic, So I leave at 4:30 and get here in an hour instead.


----------



## Nickel

Since we're all sharing, I get to work at 7:30, but don't take my lunch break until 1, that way when I get back I only have a few hours to go til 4.


----------



## Pete

I get here when I get here, take lunch when I want to and go home when the mood stikes me.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, some people actually show up at work at the time the guy that signs their paycheck expects them to be there.






Not a whole lot of folks are expected in at 5:am... note the phrase "9 to 5" :hint: :hint:  (they are not making reference to your IQ, they are referencing normal work hours (bank hours, etc..))


----------



## Ehesef

Pete said:
			
		

> I get here when I get here, take lunch when I want to and go home when the mood stikes me.




Why am I leaving again?


----------



## Ehesef

dems4me said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot of folks are expected in at 5:am... note the phrase "9 to 5" :hint: :hint:  (they are not making reference to your IQ, they are referencing normal work hours (bank hours, etc..))


I've never had a job that I worked 9 to 5.


----------



## dems4me

Magnum said:
			
		

> I get up and leave early so not to torture myself in traffic, this way I only hit traffic going home, which if I leave at 2:50 I can make it home in an hour, If I leave anytime after takes me 2-3 hours.
> I usually get up around 6 on the weekends.




 do you like to go crabbing :shrug:  This summer, I'm looking for early risers that want to go crabbing and split the day's catch.


----------



## dems4me

Ehesef said:
			
		

> I've never had a job that I worked 9 to 5.




in that case, I would take that to mean they ARE referenceing IQ... 




j/k -- you are still very young.


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> go home when the mood stikes me.


Can't you just go to your truck?


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> Can't you just go to your truck?




  -- ya' made me choke on the coke I was drinking...


----------



## Magnum

dems4me said:
			
		

> do you like to go crabbing :shrug:  This summer, I'm looking for early risers that want to go crabbing and split the day's catch.


Ok, find a way to put this without it sounding mean. How do you catch your Crabs   Do you crab on a pier or from a boat?


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> Can't you just go to your truck?


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

>


Stop, you know I love it when you play naive.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> My schedule is ...  lets just say a bit later than your scheudle...


I'm home by 5 p.m. each day... mine sounds purty good to me...:shrug:


----------



## dems4me

Magnum said:
			
		

> Ok, find a way to put this without it sounding mean. How do you catch your Crabs   Do you crab on a pier or from a boat?




What do you mean not sound mean :shrug:  I do it from a boat... can't run a good trot line from a pier    I think I'll rescind that offer


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm home by 5 p.m. each day... mine sounds purty good to me...:shrug:




I guess so, didn't you just take a nap?    

Don't know what I'd do when I get married and have kids.... I'd be the family that starts dinner at 9 and eats around 10 everynight...


----------



## morganj614

Magnum said:
			
		

> Ok, find a way to put this without it sounding mean. How do you catch your Crabs



:walking GMR:


----------



## dems4me

morganj614 said:
			
		

> :walking GMR:




:huh:  :shrug:



Are you implying you can get them just by walking along Great Mills Road :shrug:


----------



## morganj614

dems4me said:
			
		

> :huh:  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying you can get them just by walking along Great Mills Road :shrug:



 Great Mills Road..if you are trolling


----------



## Magnum

dems4me said:
			
		

> :huh:  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying you can get them just by walking along Great Mills Road :shrug:


See thats why I was trying to watch how I put it


----------



## somdcrab

dems4me said:
			
		

> What do you mean not sound mean :shrug:  I do it from a boat... can't run a good trot line from a pier    I think I'll rescind that offer


   Thought you was takin me


----------



## dems4me

Magnum said:
			
		

> See thats why I was trying to watch where I put it




  I understand now   sorry


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> Don't know what I'd do when I get married and have kids.... I'd be the family that starts dinner at 9 and eats around 10 everynight...


I am thinking you will have a loooooooong looooooooooong time to work out the logistics before that happens.


----------



## Ehesef

dems4me said:
			
		

> in that case, I would take that to mean they ARE referenceing IQ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k -- you are still very young.


Hardy har har


----------



## Tigerlily

You know the saddest part of all of this is that I look out my window at home to Great Mills Road. I feel so low.


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> You know the saddest part of all of this is that I look out my window at home to Great Mills Road. I feel so low.




you stalkin me


----------



## Tigerlily

somdcrab said:
			
		

> you stalkin me




Why you out there walkin?


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Why you out there walkin?



naaaaaaaa  trollin


----------



## morganj614

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Why you out there walkin?



You out there buying?


----------



## aps45819

somdcrab said:
			
		

> Thought you was takin me


Stinky bait?


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You out there buying?




 naaaaa comparison "shoppin"


----------



## Tigerlily

Oh I see. Found anything good. Was that you out in front of Rose's?


----------



## Tigerlily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You out there buying?





Oh god I would hope not.Lmao


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Oh I see. Found anything good. Was that you out in front of Rose's?




pushin aps moped?????? yeah that was me


----------



## Tigerlily

somdcrab said:
			
		

> pushin aps moped?????? yeah that was me




I thought you guys were pickin me up after work. What happened?


----------



## aps45819

somdcrab said:
			
		

> pushin aps moped?????? yeah that was me


 Be nice and Dems will show you how to ride one.


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> I am thinking you will have a loooooooong looooooooooong time to work out the logistics before that happens.


----------



## pixiegirl

I would like some ice cream.  Who's gonna bring me some?


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Stinky bait?




no... crank[y] bait...


----------



## aps45819

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> I thought you guys were pickin me up after work. What happened?


 Gotta take my boy to his first T-ball pratice this evening.


----------



## Nickel

I just ate gelato and now I feel like I have to throw up.  :sad:


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> I thought you guys were pickin me up after work. What happened?


----------



## somdcrab

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just ate gelato and now I feel like I have to throw up.  :sad:


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just ate gelato and now I feel like I have to throw up.  :sad:




I'm scared to ask what gelato is.  It doesn't sound good though.....


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Gotta take my boy to his first T-ball pratice this evening.




Way to go! How exciting!!!  It should be the perfect weather for it!


----------



## somdcrab

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm scared to ask what gelato is.  It doesn't sound good though.....




shhhhhhhhhhhhh  its day old food lion puddin


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm scared to ask what gelato is.  It doesn't sound good though.....



  I just looked it up you tease!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm scared to ask what gelato is.  It doesn't sound good though.....


 I don't even freakin' know....I think it had custard in it.  It was like a smooth Italian Ice.


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Way to go! How exciting!!!  It should be the perfect weather for it!


 He's got it in his head that he's not going to like it and doesn't want to go, so it's going to be interesting. 
 He was all excited about it when Dad was writing the check, so his little azz is at least going and getting a team shirt.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> He's got it in his head that he's not going to like it and doesn't want to go, so it's going to be interesting.
> He was all excited about it when Dad was writing the check, so his little azz is at least going and getting a team shirt.




Awww poor guy, he's probably just shy and nervous meeting new friends, etc... if he's anything like his father, he'll do fine.   Buy him a shake afterwards or something   Have fun!!!!  
Sounds like you have something fun to look forward to this evening... 


hmmm I think we are officially entering our "love stage" in our love/hate relationship... please hurry along and bring it back to the hate stage again...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm home by 5 p.m. each day... mine sounds purty good to me...:shrug:



Leaving work *NOW* to go to the gym then I will be home after my 2 mile walk . bye!


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> hmmm I think we are officially entering our "love stage" in our love/hate relationship... please hurry along and bring it back to the hate stage again...


 So is CanukWoman your MPD or are there really two of you?


----------



## Tigerlily

Stupid? What does MPD stand for? I know i will feel dumb. Go easy on me I'm blond.


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Leaving work *NOW* to go to the gym then I will be home after my 2 mile walk . bye!




bye


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Stupid? What does MPD stand for? I know i will feel dumb. Go easy on me I'm blond.



hmmmmmmmmmmm blond big gazookas  any other qualifications you care to share


----------



## aps45819

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Stupid? What does MPD stand for? I know i will feel dumb. Go easy on me I'm blond.


 Multiple Personality Disorder, term used on here for the same person signing in under more than one name.


----------



## Tigerlily

just the answer to my ? please.


----------



## Tigerlily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Multiple Personality Disorder, term used on here for the same person signing in under more than one name.




Why thank you. I do not feel as stupid as I thought I would.


----------



## somdcrab

MPD;    Most Popular Democrat


----------



## aps45819

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Why thank you. I do not feel as stupid as I thought I would.


 You're welcome.


----------



## Tigerlily

somdcrab said:
			
		

> MPD;    Most Popular Democrat




Are we sharing political preferences now?


----------



## Pete

I feel special, 106 replies to a thread about me being hungry.


----------



## aps45819

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Are we sharing political preferences now?


 He's in awe of Dems wit and wisdom.


----------



## Tigerlily




----------



## Tigerlily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> He's in awe of Dems wit and wisdom.




Aahh I see. Trying to impress her you think?


----------



## somdcrab

TIGERLILY said:
			
		

> Aahh I see. Trying to impress her you think?




naaaaaaaaa aps is jealous hon , aint no biggie


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> So is CanukWoman your MPD or are there really two of you?




Now you've done it apshole :


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Now you've done it apshole :



 You're welcome



			
				dems4me said:
			
		

> hmmm I think we are officially entering our "love stage" in our love/hate relationship... please hurry along and bring it back to the hate stage again...


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> He's in awe of Dems wit and wisdom.




Good grief... you are laying it on thick today...  Generally I never see my name and wit together on these forums... unless there's a "nit" in between... 

You must be really excited for your son's first t-ball day!!! Hope you and the little guy have a blast !!!


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> I feel special, 106 replies to a thread about me being hungry.





117 now Sweet Pete!!!


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Generally I never see my name and wit together on these forums... unless there's a "nit" in between...


 I've seen half and dim.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I've seen half and dim.



:

  Are you home now :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Are you home now :shrug:


I am now.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I am now.




It's soo nice out... now and only now at this time of day do I wish I had your hours!!!   Would love to be now home with the heels kicked off...


----------



## California_bred

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Hussy  Start your own thred.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> He's got it in his head that he's not going to like it and doesn't want to go, so it's going to be interesting.
> He was all excited about it when Dad was writing the check, so his little azz is at least going and getting a team shirt.




How did it go last night? :shrug:  Did you both have fun!


----------

